# DP Blueberry



## screwdriver (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is my Dutch Passion Blueberry. This was a cutting from the mother which was also a he. I haven't seen any bananas on this one, but they maybe deep. Anyway, others in my cabinet won't be violated. Any unwanted seeds go to operation overgrow.





I found them both to grow just fine until mid flower. It seemed like it would go thru a stretch phase then fill in, stretch, fill, stretch, fill. It would grow about 70mm overnight and stay that way for about 10 days filling in. It is hard to keep up with that in a small cabinet. On my fourth stretch and at day 52 of flower. The tallest is hitting the top of cabinet and about 100mm above the light. 
I let the mother go for 60 days or so, I think it could of gone 75 or more. The trics are all still clear and going to try to let her go till I get some amber this time. The high was weak, but you did get a nice blueberry smell when cutting up.
There is one more of her and she is also in flower under my MH, I didn't take any more cuttings. I'm hoping for a better looking female from my the remainder of my blueberry seeds.

I don't know that happened below, but she's my Blueberry x NL from Dr. Atomic. She has a beautiful shape and color.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 28, 2007)

thats some nice looking bud!!!


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks.
We need to get smellovision working or invent the odornet so I can post some aromas.:hubba:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

honeslty i can't look at these nice buds no more they make me wanna cry!
Besides that nice BUDSSS<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 30, 2007)

man o man they are lookin yummy cant wait to see the end result an smoke report nice job mate


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are some budass buds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, what a lucky man you are.  Congrats on those nice buds.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I love my little 150 setup. I hope to do a "good" smoke report on my WW project.
Thanks to to person that gave "rep". I don't want to sound like a total noob about forums......I understand the idea, but why cant I figure out who gave it so I can personally thank them? I can only guess.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 2, 2007)

*Very nice mang. Looks like your gonna have a nice harvest. Great job.  *


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks TBG I'm at day 62. I think it can go another two weeks. All the trics still clear. Another cutting that wound up elsewhere has been in flower for 75 days and showing a little amber, but his hermied big time and will be very seeded bud. So far mine looks clean. Oh yeah....and it keeps growing.:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

Whoa...I think I want some DP BB. Great job!


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks awesome  What's the taste like??


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 17, 2007)

yea i would like to know how the taste is 2 ... I might pick some up from Dr. Atomic


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello people. 
The Blueberry is still in my new drying box. Smells of dank until you move them and the blueberry comes forth.
The BB x NL from Dr Atomic. Gets better as it cures for sure. Low odor I think, but I see candles lit when I walk thru the house. Taste is very smooth after a month cure. Well worth my $45usd, but I only really got 1 good looking pheno.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 18, 2007)

hey screwdriver where did you get those seeds for 45us cash ???


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 18, 2007)

Just went searching.....It appears that seed prices are now following the gas prices. 70usd is the cheapest I found. That's ashame.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy im soooo jealous, your way ahead of me, im growing the same but she refuses to start flowering (greenhouse grow) bad weather, not enough sun, a 7 ft tall greenhouse trying to hide an 8 ft Mary jane LMAO, im soooo waiting for her to start, if i get anything looking like yours screwdriver, im gonna run up and down my street naked shouting YYYEEEESSSSSSS, you have a grand grow going, well done!

Hippy


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's the blueberry all jarred up. Straight from drying box to jars and humidity is right on the money after 24hrs.



On a scale of 1 to 10 my blueberry pheno scores a 8 for smell of blueberry and a  4 for high. It also is very touchy and will throw balls at you. Got more seeds and will try her again.

My blueberry went through at least four different stretching phases then filling in. My BB X NL has nice tight nugs compared to the BB, but the BB does out produce the BB x NL.

I want that BB that is all purple. Mainly because it looks so tasty. 

I want a greenhouse. DON'T RUN NAKED DOWN A STREET !!!!!! Run in the grass because when the police tackle you it won't hurt as much. If you know what I mean. Good luck.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice plants...... Isn't the DJ Short Blueberry the one that is all purple and lavander? 
Peace, 
Ivot


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't know either. I thought all versions "had the trait". 
I have more to try.....Maybe I'll find a better girl.


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow I hope mine grow that good. "Lets Smoke"


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i need a new pair of shorts haha


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

captainbh420 said:
			
		

> i think i need a new pair of shorts haha



Did your internet expire at the end of 07'


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

amazing. looks so dank!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

looking very nice ! keep up the good work!


----------

